# Covenant Seminary Peeps



## devonturnbaugh (Mar 3, 2011)

I live in St. Louis and am looking at Covenant. I was wondering if anyone on here goes to covenant and can connect me with some people. I am married with two wonderful girls. I am just wondering how it is working while going to seminary and would like to talk to some people who are doing it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Mar 3, 2011)

Devon,
I am a student at Covenant Seminary. My suggestion is that you contact the admissions department and arrange a campus visit. They typically want you to visit on a Tuesday or Friday- though I believe you will be welcome any day. You will begin with breakfast at about 8am, then attend a class with a student, then chapel (usually with admissions staff), another class with another student. You will probably have lunch with another student. There will also be a tour of the campus and a time with the admission staff when you discuss your calling and ask questions. They will probably try to pair you with students that they think you have something in common with. So, I think you may be a Baptist so they might try and fix you up with a Baptist/Acts 29 person. Or maybe someone that lives in Wentzville. The day I went I attended classes with guys from my church and had lunch with a guy from Scotland.
I am not married so my situation is slightly different from yours. I work part-time and go to CTS full time. So I spend a lot of time trying to juggle things and wondering how I can be more involved in the life of the church and use my gifts there. 
If you have any specific questions feel free to PM me.


----------

